# What program will play my Video Files



## leachim (Apr 21, 2004)

Hi

I have a Sony HD camcorder which records to memory stick and saves files as .mts or .m2ts or SD format in .mpg

Can't seem to get any of these to play in Windows Media Player

I have Vista Premium and Media Player 11

Thanks


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Well I downloaded a .mts file from here:

http://forum.videolan.org/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=40821

It played in Nero Showtime 3 (from version 7) and in WMP11. I have no additional codecs installed, running XP.

Try the file that was posted an see if *it *plays for you.

http://www.mediafire.com/?d3jb9x33wx9


----------



## leachim (Apr 21, 2004)

Thanks for that

I tried both links and WMP came up with a message to say that there was an error about a codec and Nero didn't play at all


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Which version of Nero?

_*Nero 7 Ultra Edition* Enhanced and Nero 8 Ultra Edition are a software suites which contains the AVCHD editor, found in Nero Vision. Also included in this suite is Nero Showtime, which plays* AVCHD files natively.* Edited video can also be burned to DVD discs in AVCHD format for playback on hardware players or in Blu-ray format._

Didn't your camera come with any software?

I guess you can look into this:

http://forum.videohelp.com/topic339534.html


----------



## leachim (Apr 21, 2004)

All I have is Nero Showtime Essentials

Not sure how that relates to Nero 8....

The camera did come with some software which transfers it to hard disk - the mts and mpg files it creates can't be read by WMP ??


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

leachim said:


> All I have is *Nero Showtime Essentials*
> 
> Not sure how that relates to Nero 8....
> 
> The camera did come with some software which transfers it to hard disk - the mts and mpg files it creates can't be read by WMP ??


Worthless. Did you try ffdshow?


----------



## leachim (Apr 21, 2004)

MysticEyes said:


> Worthless. Did you try ffdshow?


I have looked at that and read articles here and there

WHY don't they make this easy

In one article it said you had to follow ffshow with another application to finalise it, another said one version of Nero would do it, but the version after won't

I DON'T WANT THAT HASSLE

I just want WMP to be able to read mpeg 4 H.264 files - period

I must need a codec to do this - how do you get one and install it

Jeez


----------



## stylez79 (Mar 16, 2008)

leachim said:


> I have looked at that and read articles here and there
> 
> WHY don't they make this easy
> 
> ...


My advice is to get VLC and K-Lite Codec Pack get the full version. You will now be able to play any video file format.


----------



## leachim (Apr 21, 2004)

I tried VLC and it froze when opening a mts file - so I gave up

K-Lite suggests uninstalling all other codecs before installing itself

Over my head

I just want to view a film I shot on my camcorder - I don't want to go back to university and learn computer jargon


----------



## stylez79 (Mar 16, 2008)

Just found this http://forum.videohelp.com/topic347139.html


----------

